

How Tumblr for iOS is Built - __init__py
http://zachwill.com/tumblr-ios

======
sync
I've recently built a similar hybrid app -- one main UIWebView mixed with
native components.

It's a great way to launch your MVP, but I've found myself slowly converting
pieces to native due to performance issues and other minor quirks.

What the Tumblr folks have now is a great start, but I have a feeling they
will make their way down a similar path over time.

~~~
cmer
You should write a tutorial on doing such a thing. Especially the part where
you bridge Objective-C and JavaScript.

Perhaps I'm mistaken but there isn't much documentation on this online it
seems.

~~~
irace
Here's a simple JavaScript/native bridge implementation:
<https://gist.github.com/3688560>

------
rubynerd
As amazing as writing an application relying on a UIWebView for its core
functionality, it still crashes when you scroll for long periods of time, and
instacrashes when you attempt to look at your likes.

I am admittedly on v.3.0.x, but the version previous behaved the same way, so
I have little hope for future versions.

I must admit, the Tumblr app is one of the few apps that make me want to throw
my phone against a brick wall.

~~~
irace
I'm the developer of Tumblr for iPhone and sorry to hear this. I know that web
views have their drawbacks and we're working hard to make the app faster and
more stable in every way.

~~~
phreanix
While we have your ear: just wondering what the thought process behind the
latest redesign is? Yes it's really~pretty...but the functionalities that made
the older app attractive are mostly gone.

\- cant long press to copy a tumblr link (heaven forbid I'd like to share a
link OUTSIDE of the app \- cant post YouTube urls in video post \- reblogs
won't let you delete prior comments by others (sometimes you have to clean up
cluttered reblogs) \- you took away options to open in safari in many
instances as well.

~~~
irace
These were not intentional omissions. 3.0 was a complete rewrite and there are
still many features that we know we need to add in order to be on par with the
web experience.

I strongly encourage any users with feedback or feature requests to hit up my
ask box: <http://blog.bryanirace.com/ask>. We really are listening and plan on
providing the best mobile Tumblr experience we possibly can.

Edit: Worth noting that we added post sharing options in 3.1 (long press on
the 'Like' button).

------
wylie
What I don't understand about Tumblr's iOS app is how they managed to make the
dashboard slower, while making everything else native. It literally takes a
minute to load the initial content ([http://nuut.co/post/31000290048/new-
tumblr-app-im-keeping-my...](http://nuut.co/post/31000290048/new-tumblr-app-
im-keeping-my-eye-on-you-tumblr))

At least previous versions got the dashboard right.

------
ricardobeat
AirBNB has recently released a library for infinite scroll lists which has
great performance and lower memory usage: <http://airbnb.github.com/infinity/>

------
iopuy
"How Tumblr is Built for iOS" to be grammatically correct. Sorry, this really
bugged me for some reason.

~~~
Zev
The "for iOS" suffix can sometimes be considered part of the app name.

